# DEF Tank Level Stuck at 25%



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

You posted this in the first gen forum and according to your signature you have both gen Cruze diesel, so I'm assuming this is for the first gen. They don't have a conventional level sender/sensor and mine was always "OK" until it started to get low. It did reset within a drive cycle or two after fully refilling.

Have you pulled up the black styrofoam that goes over the tank in the spare tire well to take a look and see if there are any common tank leaks or a problem with an electrical connector? It wouldn't surprise me if you had a tank/sensor problem if it doesn't reset but it shouldn't hurt to drive it as-is.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I honestly would not worry about it. Like blackbird said it doesn't have a sensor so its all implicit. Give it time.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

blackbird said:


> You posted this in the first gen forum and according to your signature you have both gen Cruze diesel, so I'm assuming this is for the first gen. They don't have a conventional level sender/sensor and mine was always "OK" until it started to get low. It did reset within a drive cycle or two after fully refilling.
> 
> Have you pulled up the black styrofoam that goes over the tank in the spare tire well to take a look and see if there are any common tank leaks or a problem with an electrical connector? It wouldn't surprise me if you had a tank/sensor problem if it doesn't reset but it shouldn't hurt to drive it as-is.


Yes, this my Gen 1. It's been well over 30 drive cycles, and it stays at 25%. I'll pull the cover and take a look.. it did have the dealer replace the pump unit under extended warranty.. perhaps there is a bad connection there.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I did the same with mine once. It took over a week before it went to DEF OK. That was driving 130 miles per day. If you run it down to the warnings and fill it, it goes off within a few miles.


----------



## redrider123 (Jun 20, 2018)

I am having the same issue. Topped of the tank and I have driven over a fuel tank of fuel and still at 25%.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Fixed, I Think..*

Ok, I checked all connections, no obvious issue there. Still stuck at 25%, and almost full. I found a new feature added to Snipesy's Bi-Scan for GM plug-in to Torque on my phone.. "Reset DEF Level". I thought.. hmm might as well try it! It first went to 9% breifly, then back to "OK". It appears to have done the trick. I think the new DEF unit that was replaced was not set for the car, perhaps that was the issue.. Only time will tell, but for now it appears to be fixed.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I wonder if you could have perpetually stayed in a state where the car thought the DEF tank to have an adequate amount, but let it go bone dry and never have to fill it...


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I wonder if you could have perpetually stayed in a state where the car thought the DEF tank to have an adequate amount, but let it go bone dry and never have to fill it...


I doubt it. The tank is really good (until it's not) at knowing if there is definitely DEF in the tank. Just not how much...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

And even if the sensors all latched onto a false positive - the after treatment sensors definitely would catch the lack of NOx reduction post-SCR.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Somethin’ ain’t right. 

I just filled DEF (DIC showed 26%) with 2.5 gal jug. Drove the car literally 200 yards and DIC automatically reset to “OK”.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> Somethin’ ain’t right.
> 
> I just filled DEF (DIC showed 26%) with 2.5 gal jug. Drove the car literally 200 yards and DIC automatically reset to “OK”.


That is what mine did on prior fills... and prior to the DEF tank (module) replacement under the extended warranty. Just not the last time. I'm hoping the reset is the fix.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

The DEF level sensor contains 3 sensing elements. The highest sensor is located just below the half way level of the tank capacity. When the fluid level drops below the highest sensor, the computer begins estimating how much DEF is in the tank based on actual usage. The DEF message will change from OK to 35% and begin to slowly drop, again based on actual usage. The other sensors are used as a logic check for the computer to ensure what the computer is estimating is actually occurring. 

If the gauge is stuck at 25%, something went wrong with the computers logic. Commanding a reset, as you did, will likely resolve the issue. This is why that feature is available. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Mine does not appear to be working properly either.
Always shows ok on the DIC, even when it ran out of fluid. 
Scan gauge always shows 15lbs, never seen it change even when adding 2.5 gallons of fluid.
Took in for warranty work, told them about it but still acting the same.


----------

